# Trolling for tarpon



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

I was talking with a charter captain out ofGalviston,Tx and he was telling me they were killing the tarpon slow trolling **** pops in20-30 ft of water just out of the pass using trolling motors. Anybody ever tried that around here?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Jim/Ga (6/13/2008)*I was talking with a charter captain out ofGalviston,Tx and he was telling me they were killing the tarpon slow trolling **** pops in20-30 ft of water just out of the pass using trolling motors. Anybody ever tried that around here?


http://www.texastarpon.net/tactics.htm








Origional **** Pop


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

we are fortunate enough to have pretty clear water, most of the year... the main way that tarpon in this area are hunted is by sight-fishing... we really don't have a very large congregation of tarpon at any given time, so as far as i know, no one really trolls for them...

that lure looks extremely similar to what they use in boca grand pass for tarpon.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

I was surprised to read that tarpon have been spotted this far North - that's great.Every couple of years I take my sons on a pilgrimage to South Florida for a few days of Tarpon and Snook fishing. 

I have never consider trolling, but at the same time I work the heck out of my trolling motor during that week. All that we have boated have been caught sight casting. The water there is just way too clear to bring a boat close in on them.


----------

